# Cheapest price on Foxpro Krakatoa Call?



## El Gato Loco

So I am looking to pickup one of these Foxpro Krakatoa Calls but I am wondering who has the best price out there? I normally buy all of my calls and gear from amazon, but they don't carry this one yet so I need another source.

Any suggestions? Here is the link:

http://www.gofoxpro.com/products/digital_calls/product_ktoa.php


----------



## El Gato Loco

Sounds like an amazing call....

KRAKATOA FEATURES

4GB Of Internal Storage
Store and play up to 500 sounds with the massive 4GB of internal memory! The KRAKATOA will come standard with 100 high-quality sounds from FOXPRO's incredible sound library.

24-Bit Audio
24-bit audio for extreme audio performance. The KRAKATOA can play .mp3, uncompressed .wav, .fxp (FOXPRO's proprietary file type), and .24b (FOXPRO's 24-bit file type).

Dual 25W Amplifiers
Produces loudness and clarity that is second to none.

External Speaker Jack
Connect an additional speaker to the KRAKATOA for insane volume! By adding an external speaker, FOXFADE can come to life!

USB 2.0 Port
Quickly and easily reprogram your KRAKATOA right from your computer!

16 Channels of Remote Operation
Operate up to 16 different units from a single remote.

Stereo or Mono Operation
Stereo and mono operational modes can be selected from the TX-500 remote control.

Dual 10-cell Welded Battery Packs
Provide great run time and dependability. Keep these batteries charged with the included dual-rate fast smart battery charger!

Low Battery Indicator

Battery Management System

Operates on two 10 'AA' Welded Battery Packs

TX-500 FEATURES

Improved Remote Performance
By utilizing FHSS technology, remote range and reliabilitywill greatly increase.

Extra-Large LCD Panel
The extra large LCD panel provides easy to read text and menu navigation. The LCD panel features a red back light with adjustable brightness control (off, low, medium, high). You can also invert the graphics display for nighttime operation.

Numeric Keypad Sound Entry
Don't like scrolling through your sounds? Directly enter the number of the sound you wish to play on the numeric keypad for direct access. For those that prefer the scrolling, the rotary selector knob allows you to scroll through sounds without the need for memorizing your sound list.

Adjustable Sound Scrolling
Use the rotary knob to advance through sounds by the page (default) or by single sounds one at a time.

10 Custom Sound Presets
Store up to 10 custom sound presets with individual volume levels. Two quick access preset buttons are located on the side of the TX-500.

FOXCAST™
Design up to 10 entire stands including the individual sounds, volume levels, durations, and passages of silence. When selected, a custom sequence will go through the steps you defined and complete your entire calling sequence without requiring any need for using the remote control. Learn more here!

FOXFADE™
Manipulate the volume level of the L/R channels on a stereo audio file. For example, if you are playing a sound that has a rabbit on the left audio channel and a coyote on the right audio channel you can use FOXFADE to gain independent control of volume of both sounds within the stereo audio file (i.e. decrease the volume of the rabbit--or silence it completely--while the volume of the coyote remains the same or vice versa.) In mono operation, FOXFADE will act as a mixer moving sounds from the front speaker to rear speaker. Learn more here!

FOXBANG™
With FOXBANG activated the caller automatically switches to your preset #1 after discharging your firearm. This allows for hands free sound changing operation to help keep your eyes focused on the field where it counts. Learn more here!

A/V (Auto Volume)
Auto Volume allows you to begin your sound playback at zero volume and slowly increase it to your desired level. Once your desired has been reached, the volume level will begin to modulate up and down. This leaves your hands free from making manual volume changes.

Three Sound Playback Modes
Continuous Mode results in the selected sound playing continuously until you stop it. Single Play Mode Allows you to have the selected sound play once, then stop. Sequential Mode will play one sound to the end then move on to the next sound.

Adjustable Volume Ramping
Set the increment speed for volume increase and decrease. For example, you can assign each volume up/down button press the be equal to 2, 4, 5, 8, or 10 steps.

Adjustable Auxiliary Device Jack Control
Control how your auxiliary device jack operates from momentary (for use with the FOXPRO Jack Decoys ) or latched (for use with other devices such as different manufacturers decoys.)

Internal and External Speaker Control
Turn internal and external speakers on/off via the TX-500

Mono/Stereo Operation
Select mono or stereo audio operation from the remote control.

Mute Button

Volume Up/Down

Recall Button
Instantly jump back to the last sound and volume level played with the push of a button!

Operates on 3 'AA' Batteries

The KRAKATOA is backed with a 5 year limited warranty

Made in USA!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Couple of pics...


----------



## Cheez

WOW that thing sounds amazing. Wish I had the budget for it.


----------



## Scotty D.

On a Spitfire budget myself....Very nice to have one of these in the wide-open spaces, especially out West.....A few FB friends have them & they love the Krakatoa (& the CS24(?)--same unit w/ a smaller speaker, I believe)... : )

I'll keep an eye out on eBay for u, Chris... : )


----------



## youngdon

NICE)))))))))) !


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> NICE)))))))))) !


You forgot to include the coupon code??? Doesn't feel so "nice" just yet.


----------



## bones44

That thing is sweet ! I'm on a beer budget too. Let us know if you get one Chris and how it does.


----------



## piperpilot3tk

I ordered a CS-24B last week and the brown truck is delivering it today! You may want to call and talk to the guys at Allpredatorcalls and Foxpro and see what they reccomend. The customer service guys at both places told me NOT to get the Krakatoa unless I lived out west in the open, they said even on the lower volume settings if is loud. Both reccomended the CS-24 if I wanted a TOA speaker type caller since I do not live in the desert or open planes. The CS-24 is also half the size and weight and is REALLY loud and clear, even at low volume.


----------



## piperpilot3tk

BTW, you will not find a new Foxpro call for less than retail. You can sometimes get a refurbished unit from Foxpro for less. I ended up ordering straight from Foxpro.


----------



## piperpilot3tk

Got my CS-24B this afternoon and got a chance to play with it. The unit is very well made and the TX500 remote is amazing. The operation of the remote/caller is very easy and logical, basically you just follow the menus and scroll and click. The sounds are exceptionally clear and sound real, and I guess they should because they are supposed to be made from recordings of live animals. The caller is more compact and lighter than I expected, which is OK with me. I am very happy I bought this unit, I hope it will serve me well for many years. Now I have to get out and teach myself how to hunt coyotes!


----------

